# What AR15 ?



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Not saying I am interested, but out of all the choices out there what would be your pick for an AR15 ?? That includes putting together uppers and lowers.

And second , who would you go to to make the purchase ??


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Well, if your a gun nut and you like to know your guns inside and out. I would suggest putting it together yourself. Its not hard and its a fun project. If your just putting a basic platform together you can buy the kit and lower for about 100.00 less than you can get the rifle for off the shelf. Its the furniture and optics that put you over the top. I have put together about 5 of these rifle. 3 bushmasters and two RRA. The RRA two stage trigger is the way to go in my opinion. All other parts are about six's to me unless you want to fully customize the internal workings as well. Then you will need some more input from the real black rifle lovers.

Some other options would be to buy a completed upper and completed lower if like to mix and match. I know you like the Varmint stuff so a flattop platform with a heavy varmint barrel and a free float hand gaurd would be right up your alley, I think. RRA website has some nice uppers for varmint.

http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=270

The great thing about these is they are like a big kids lego set. You can do whatever you want with them. Good luck.

Oh and I buy my lowers from Lees guns hop in west haven. He runs about 20 bucks cheaper than anyone else right now.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

I would suggest building one as well, if thats not your cup of tea Rock River makes a very good production line rifle. If your looking for something a little more exotic/accurate try Les Baer or JP rifles.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

So does it cost less to build one or buy one allready built?


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

It does cost less, if you are going in that direction in the first place. 

Or it can go the other way really fast, expensive parts are easy to find and easier to justify if your familiar with with ARs to the point you have developed a particular taste.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

ynotkid said:


> So does it cost less to build one or buy one allready built?


As buggs said if you plan on just a basic rifle and don't stray it will be cheaper. But, if you are like any of the rest of us it ends up costing more because you start adding. It starts with a grip, then maybe a 4 rail hand gaurd or skeleton stock, then it just dominos and before you know it. It cost way more than you planned.


----------



## ynotkid (Jan 21, 2008)

I think that is a good thing because you can tell your wife it only costs $500 then you can keep adding on with out her knowing about it. I do not know anything about AR15's but I have been interested in getting one so if you have any pointers please let me know.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

ynotkid said:


> I think that is a good thing because you can tell your wife it only costs.....


Insert price here, this is one of the reasons I build mine mine.

If your really interested in putting one together, shoot me a PM and I can walk you through the essentials of building your own rig.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I like Rock River but most makers have good AR's. Price will depend on what you want. You can save by getting an upper from someone like http://www.Ar15sales.com. He has great prices and you dont need an FFL for the upper. Get a lower and put it together yourself. I buy all my springs seperate and then buy my match trigger. I got my last RRA trigger for $100 shipped from Dan Carey. I picked up a couple of Stag lowers from him for $115 each shipped. You have seen the pictures of mine. The RRA Predator Pursuit that I have sells for about $1100 in the store, I built mine for about $850.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey Al , here is a link to RRA http://www.rockriverarms.com/index.cfm? ... ory_id=213 click through these and get an idea of what you want, then the suggestions will come pouring in.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I made the mistake of going there earlier. I want it all................ :mrgreen: Reb: I need to see yours up close. I know it shoots. :lol:


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah, ya need to figure out what you want to do with it and what configuration you want then we can go from there. I have a couple of each style. 2 cmmg H-bars, 1 colt Hbar, 1 bushmaster shorty, 1 cmmg varmint / target model.. each one has its different purposes. do you want 223? 243? 7.62 x 39? 308? 6.8? flat top or carry handle? what kinda optic are you planning on putting on it? length of barrel? what twist of barrel? chrome lined or not? we can go from there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Gee LeDouche said:


> yeah, ya need to figure out what you want to do with it and what configuration you want then we can go from there. I have a couple of each style. 2 cmmg H-bars, 1 colt Hbar, 1 bushmaster shorty, 1 cmmg varmint / target model.. each one has its different purposes. do you want 223? 243? 7.62 x 39? 308? 6.8? flat top or carry handle? what kinda optic are you planning on putting on it? length of barrel? what twist of barrel? chrome lined or not? we can go from there.


Please stop. I can't stand it. My wife thinks I have a girlfriend on the side. :mrgreen:

I think I'm interested in a shorty carry gun with collapsible stock, flat top. Some decent optics for ease of pick up of target. Halo site or red dot.


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> I think I'm interested in a shorty carry gun with collapsible stock, flat top. Some decent optics for ease of pick up of target. Halo site or red dot.


Ya mean something like this ?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

buggsz24 said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > I think I'm interested in a shorty carry gun with collapsible stock, flat top. Some decent optics for ease of pick up of target. Halo site or red dot.
> ...


That might work. What is the specs.?


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I have a Rock River CAR A4 (flattop 16") AR15. Very accurate and their National Match trigger is very good. I would go with a Mid-Length gas system because it has a bit less port pressure and is not as fussy. Sometimes, the more complete the package, the more you will save. Sadly, Rock River is very backed up right now and delivery dates are months away for some stuff like lowers. This may be an advantage as to paying for stuff, more time to save.

I also can get you Rock River rifles and parts at less than the retail prices listed on their web site and save you a bit to a lot. PM me for further details. I also live next to Layton.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

What do you guys think about Panther Arms AR's?


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

ChaserOfAllBirds said:


> What do you guys think about Panther Arms AR's?


are you talkin about DPMS panthers? I think they make a really good product, depending on what end of the scale you go with. IMO they have a high end and a low end. low end being the ones you can walk into any retailer and pick up a cheapo barebones model for less than 600 bucks. and the high end being the panther bulls and AR10's. From what I understand remington owns them. they send out a magazine brochure every couple weeks to me and I drool over some of thier new stuff. but all in all, I think they make a very good firearm.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)

just to throw another monkey wrench in the mix, none other than Charles Daly is making/selling them now. The things I have seen and read about them look good, but I still don't know where they are made and that topic got glossed over in the threads I read. They do 'appear' to be a notch above some.Do a google search if you dare to go that way, they aren't as cheap,comparably as their stuff we have seen before, personally I wouldn't do it. RRA makes a VERY nice rifle, not as good as the holy grail Colt (according to many), but I believe they are quite nice, and also a notch above many.


----------



## eyecrazy (May 4, 2008)

Remington has purchased Bushmaster so the Rem AR's are Bushmasters.
I have seen nothing but good stuff from Bushmaster,Rock River and DPMS-Panther arms.

One thing to consider is that only Bushmaster,Colt and FN have ever had contracts to build the M16 for the Military. (FN has the contract at the moment).


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

eyecrazy said:


> One thing to consider is that only Bushmaster,Colt and FN have ever had contracts to build the M16 for the Military. (FN has the contract at the moment).


The government dont buy from companies becaused their product is the best. They buy from whoever gives them the cheapest price. I see it every day. So you may want to consider that.

RRA, Bushmaster, DPMS and Stag all make great rifles. I personally will take the RRA.


----------

